# Ontario Seperation Laws



## VENOMIZED (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi, I am a married 38 year old male living in the Toronto area of Ontario Canada. My wife and I have been having some issues. The main one for me is that she is a very controlling person. she does not want me going out with my friends, let alone have any. We have been married almost 12 years, with two great daughters. Her problem is me having fun, meaning going out with friends just to hang out. She does not even want me having them over. She screams and tries to tell me what to do etc. 

My understanding in Ontario Law even though her name is the only one on the house that she cannot have me removed, unless of course there is violence involved and the person would need to file a restraining order. there is no violence involved and I don't even give her the time of day to respond when she screams. there is allot of emotional abuse that i am taking.

She sent en email this morning saying I want you out of the house or I will suponea at your work to get you out. I responded saying that by Ontario law I do not have to leave, am I correct?


----------



## DennisNLA (Jan 26, 2010)

I would speak with an attorney for legal advice. I am not a lawyer, and American so take my opinion FWIW, I would venture to guess that she can not immediately kick you out of the house, but if she has sole title, she could start an eviction process and have you evicted in 30-90 days.


----------



## VENOMIZED (Aug 17, 2010)

Possibly but she doesn't have the money for it. Deeep down i know she doesn't mean it or else she wouldn't be trying to pry information out of her friend down the street who I am friends with the husband. She called her yesterday and asked her to ask her husband who I was out with. The house would need to be sold before should had the eviction if it stood, because she couldn't afford the mortgage without me.


----------

